

Show HN: Can you tell me what's wrong with this idea? - sqardius

Hi,<p>I'm thinking of releasing a public beta real soon, but I have a small fear that things won't be as expected, so can you just point a finger on what's wrong? what could be done to get some traction? is it worth it?<p>here is the link: http://www.sqardius.com<p>any piece of advice, suggestion, remark or critic is highly appreciated.<p>Thanks.
======
beatpanda
This is a great idea. I built something similar at a hackathon a while ago.
The whole idea is using both location and time to create an interesting
locative media experience, which is something none of the incumbents do well
right now.

You need a copywriter though. The language on your homepage is vague and
needlessly wordy. Here's an edited version of one of your paragraphs
describing a use case:

"Lots of fun things happen at school. Share them with Sqardius, and leave
memories for the future."

------
eranation
Nothing wrong with the idea, just that it's not a new one, I can't remember
any of the names but social geo tagging / location based photos / shares are
not a new thing. (I guess panoramio is one example)

but that said, who said that it should stop you from trying, the fact I can't
think of any name for such an app might prove that it's not that mainstream
yet and there is room for one more.

see how many todo apps we have, and we keep having more.

~~~
sqardius
Thank you for your reply, and yes you are right, but I want to achieve is an
app you could use on your smartphone that can show photos (and later videos)
that have been taken in the place you are standing, in other words, you can
see what happened when you weren't there.

------
amalag
I think it's an interesting idea. Better than a lot I have seen. It is
something I can almost see myself using! I think it's an interesting way to
see the history of visits to a place!

~~~
sqardius
That's exactly why I thought about it in the first place.

------
nurik
I also think its interesting...maybe you can add a historical twist to
it...let people upload their pictures and show them on a timeline or so...

